# French taxi drivers lock down Paris in huge anti UberPOP protest



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8844649/french-taxi-driver-protest-uber-pop-paris*
*







*


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Crazy shit!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ttacked-by-anti-Uber-protesters-in-Paris.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UberPOP ban proposed in France as protests block airports*
*http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/25/uber-protests-block-france-transportaion-hubs/*

*







*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

short article. Here's the full text:

In response to taxi driver's protesting UberPOP by blocking major transportation routes in France, the country's interior minister proposed a nationwide ban on the service. Taxi drivers completely plugged up access to Charles de Gaulle (CDG) and Orly airports, prompting officials to urge CDG travelers to use train service instead. Cab drivers are angry over unfair competition from the US-based service's unlicensed drivers, blocking not only airport access roads, but train hubs and other major thoroughfares as well. The protests have turned violent in some cases, with riot police being called in to handle demonstrators who were burning tires, overturning vehicles and fighting with other drivers. Uber faces backlash in nearly every European country it enters, drawing the ire of UK taxi drivers and recently agreeing to pay licensing fees in Germany to stay in business.​


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/25/europe/france-paris-uberpop-protests/

Poor Courtney Love


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Hmmm give into people causing problems, OR arrest them for breach of the peace, harassment, blocking public roadways, etcetera and impound their cars?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Paris taxi drivers block roads and flip cars in protest of Uber*
*http://fusion.net/story/156922/paris-taxi-drivers-block-roads-and-flip-cars-in-protest-of-uber/*


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

The taxi drivers should have gone after the Uber offices instead. Don't attack the drivers. Poor Uber drivers, low pay and risking their lives.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Go to Google Images:

Search key words to place in the text box = Uber Protests

https://images.google.com/


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Such demonstrations are lost on us in the good old US of A. Probably because the driving community is so divided. We all want the same thing, better wages and job stability, but we can't agree on how we achieve those goals.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Follow up thought: Why do so many people in the US promote and fight for policies and companies whose very existence is against their own economic interests!? The TNC designation is bullshit. 'Ridesharing' is bullshit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Because we have allowed ourselves to believe that we cannot change things. The rich get richer, the poor get poorer. 

Violence is not the answer, but it will happen in the states too, unless there is a huge change in income distribution.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

humandriver said:


> Follow up thought: Why do so many people in the US promote and fight for policies and companies whose very existence is against their own economic interests!? The TNC designation is bullshit. 'Ridesharing' is bullshit.


Because people believe that's how they get into the club. If you Parrott the ideals and attitudes of your betters eventually they might let you become one of them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*French government files legal complaint against UberPOP*
*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0P60U620150626?irpc=932*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I reckon there are other Taxi markets that are fed-up waiting for their transport department is to simply enforce current regulations. The frustration is building and the success of this French violent protest will only go and encourage other similar protests. I reckon an Asian city next.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

_PARIS (Reuters) - French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Friday he had *launched legal action targeting local managers *of U.S.-based ride-sharing service Uber, denouncing the attitude of the company as "cynical" and "arrogant"._
*....*
_On Thursday Cazeneuve ordered Paris police to issue a decree banning UberPOP and said cars defying the order would be seized. *Uber France general manager Thibaud Simphal *retorted by saying the measures "changed nothing" and that demand for its services in France would continue._

_"The complaint I filed yesterday is wide enough to cover the statements of UberPOP managers," Cazeneuve told RTL, adding that *inciting people to defy the ban was "a criminal offence".*_

Uber France GM Thibaud Simphal is likely facing criminal charges.(@tsimphal): https://twitter.com/tsimphal?s=09









This is beginning to look like Uber's fate in South Korea:
*Uber CEO faces two years in prison for operating illegal taxi service in South Korea*

And I wonder if TravisK would be taking another Parisian vacation anytime soon?
_
AS the fairy tale goes, Uber was born on a snowy night in Paris in 2008, when Kalanick and his friend Garrett Camp could not get a cab. The two vowed then and there to solve the problem with a revolutionary new app. The premise was dead simple: push a button and get a car._
*Man and Uber Man*
*http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2014/12/uber-travis-kalanick-controversy*
*







*


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Follow up thought: Why do so many people in the US promote and fight for policies and companies whose very existence is against their own economic interests!? The TNC designation is bullshit. 'Ridesharing' is bullshit.


^^^
Hey... Americans voted for "change" didn't they? 
"Real" U.S. unemployment is actually around 16% and in the last six years there has been a 30% rise in the issuance of food stamps.
And the media is fixated on an old athletes sex change???
Hahaha.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^"Real" U.S. unemployment is actually around 16%


You have anything to back this up? Fox News spreads this crap all the time, but they never provide proof (which obviously isn't surprising).

djino


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> You have anything to back this up? Fox News spreads this crap all the time, but they never provide proof (which obviously isn't surprising).
> 
> djino


^^^
You'll have to go to the figures that are buried in the Dept. of Labor website. 
When unemployment benefits run out, the only alternative is County, State, and Fed welfare programs. 
Once benefits run out there's noplace else to go. 
Welfare figures for here in Clark County are totally unavailable to the average person. 
At the beginning of every month, you can walk into any Walmart at 9M and the shelves are literally empty even the stores in the little more affluent areas like the store over on West Charleston .
We still have streets here where there are 12 homes on a cul de sac with only two homes occupied. 
Wasn't like that ten years ago here... not everybody can work for a hotel / casino.
SNAP and EBT has increased in Clark 40% over the last five years, and our State unemployment rate is lower than in California. 
WSJ Online had a huge article on this that ran for two days last Winter. 
As far as Fox is concerned, I only listen to two programs... Red Eye and The Five. 
On Cox Cable here Fox is on Ch. 21, CNN on 20, and MSNBC on 19 and I constantly use the up and down channel button to listen to them all, including local news in the A.M. which really doesn't tell you anything except for pile ups on the freeway. 
Do your own research and find out the bigger picture... and those 250K jobs that the govt said that "they created"? 
SMH.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You'll have to go to the figures that are buried in the Dept. of Labor website.
> When unemployment benefits run out, the only alternative is County, State, and Fed welfare programs.
> Once benefits run out there's noplace else to go.
> ...


^^^
BTW, in case I didn't spell it out succinctly enough... Unemployment figures only count the number of people that are currently on unemployment. 
When their benefits run out, they are then considered to be employed. 
When and if 100% of peoples unemployment runs out, then we'll have 100% employment. 
Understand?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> and recently agreeing to pay licensing fees in Germany to stay in business.​


Yep, they´ve agreed....but only on the paper. This is the same BS like "we are staying in contact with the officials".


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You'll have to go to the figures that are buried in the Dept. of Labor website.
> When unemployment benefits run out, the only alternative is County, State, and Fed welfare programs.
> Once benefits run out there's noplace else to go.
> ...


But where exactly did you get this "16%" figure? Is this something you read online or you actually went through everything you mentioned above and extracted it?

djino


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Frenchy don't play dat.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Some screenshots from French newscasts:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Some screenshots from French newscasts:
> 
> View attachment 8960
> View attachment 8961
> ...


Whats funny is I carried a french guy yesterday. He's moving here later thus year for his job. I asked him if uber was legal in Paris where he lived and he said oh yes it's all fine. He didn't seem able to clarify if it was really legal or the authorities just gave up (they are french after all). He also said the price difference between uber and taxis is more than in houston and that taxis are VERY expensive over there compared with here. Don't know how accurate all that is but that's what he told me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

humandriver said:


> Such demonstrations are lost on us in the good old US of A. Probably because the driving community is so divided. We all want the same thing, better wages and job stability, but we can't agree on how we achieve those goals.


The propaganda machine in the U.S. of A tells everyone "You can do anything you want if you work hard for it!" And they turn around and change the rules on you. Next is they blame you and call you all kinds of names when you cannot make it no matter how hard you try.

Even here in this community of very few drivers we have a lot of people who think they are smarter than the rest of us and we are stupid and don't know how to make money with these low rates.'this is exactly what the big corporations and the trickle down economists want.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> The propaganda machine in the U.S. of A tells everyone "You can do anything you want if you work hard for it!" And they turn around and change the rules on you. Next is they blame you and call you all kinds of names when you cannot make it no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Even here in this community of very few drivers we have a lot of people who think they are smarter than the rest of us and we are stupid and don't know how to make money with these low rates.'this is exactly what the big corporations and the trickle down economists want.


*Amen to that! *
I have a friend, who I love dearly, and he is so brainwashed with that bs that just the other day I had to stop him from defending the 'free markets' where its every man, woman & child for themselves. I told him the only difference between him and me is that he doesn't want anyone or any government 'rigging the game' and I believe the game IS already rigged by wealthy billionaires. Not chump millionaires, it's the billionaires. And mind you he's arguing with me and worried about THEM paying too much in taxes. I honestly had to first remind him he hasn't been off food assistance very long AND I had to tell him I couldn't have this debate with him until he's out of poverty. YES I AM FREAKING SERIOUS! AND I love this guy. That's tough love when you have to slap some sense into someone. I then caved and asked WHY? AND he's brainwashed into believing that if he just believes it, his day will come & he'll be that rich a$$hole worried about paying too much in taxes. Today tho he's struggling to pull himself up by his bootstraps to feed his kids.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

djino said:


> But where exactly did you get this "16%" figure? Is this something you read online or you actually went through everything you mentioned above and extracted it?
> 
> djino


Well regardless of what the unemployment rate is, it's harder to find living wage jobs. The middle class has been squeezed for decades and we're not seeing an end in sight yet. There are a few hundred people in the U.S. that have cracked the code to siphoning the money out of our economy. And now there's Uber. When it gets harder to pick the pockets of everyday folks, Uber found a way to siphon the equity from the cars of a lot of unsuspecting drivers. Not all, but sure a damn lot of us.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

djino said:


> But where exactly did you get this "16%" figure? Is this something you read online or you actually went through everything you mentioned above and extracted it?
> 
> djino


16% after you counts those poor Uber drivers in France who just lost their jobs   I don't know about Vegas, here in Minnesota unemployment rate is below 5% consistently in the past 2 years. If the numbers are made up, it can't just be made up consistently. Traffics in highways and major roads are really bad, another good indication of high employment. GDP and payroll taxes of the state are also indications. If news/media don't go with a complete picture and just assume people don't file unemployment most likely not credible. I remember 2008-2009 crisis, traffic was great because of high unemployment.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Some screenshots from French newscasts:
> 
> View attachment 8960
> View attachment 8961
> ...


^^^
Ahhh, the French...
They really do know how to put on a riot. 
Open invitation.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Whats funny is I carried a french guy yesterday. He's moving here later thus year for his job. I asked him if uber was legal in Paris where he lived and he said oh yes it's all fine. He didn't seem able to clarify if it was really legal or the authorities just gave up (they are french after all). He also said the price difference between uber and taxis is more than in houston and that taxis are VERY expensive over there compared with here. Don't know how accurate all that is but that's what he told me.


^^^
And the French taxi drivers send most of their money back to Al-Quaida.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> 16% after you counts those poor Uber drivers in France who just lost their jobs   I don't know about Vegas, here in Minnesota unemployment rate is below 5% consistently in the past 2 years. If the numbers are made up, it can't just be made up consistently. Traffics in highways and major roads are really bad, another good indication of high employment. GDP and payroll taxes of the state are also indications. If news/media don't go with a complete picture and just assume people don't file unemployment most likely not credible. I remember 2008-2009 crisis, traffic was great because of high unemployment.


Oh, yeah? 
Even California admits to still having an unemployment rate of just over 10%. 
The only figures that are "made up" are the figures from the White House. 
The most "transparent" administration in history, straight out outta the mouf of BHO.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> *Amen to that! *
> I have a friend, who I love dearly, and he is so brainwashed with that bs that just the other day I had to stop him from defending the 'free markets' where its every man, woman & child for themselves. I told him the only difference between him and me is that he doesn't want anyone or any government 'rigging the game' and I believe the game IS already rigged by wealthy billionaires. Not chump millionaires, it's the billionaires. And mind you he's arguing with me and worried about THEM paying too much in taxes. I honestly had to first remind him he hasn't been off food assistance very long AND I had to tell him I couldn't have this debate with him until he's out of poverty. YES I AM FREAKING SERIOUS! AND I love this guy. That's tough love when you have to slap some sense into someone. I then caved and asked WHY? AND he's brainwashed into believing that if he just believes it, his day will come & he'll be that rich a$$hole worried about paying too much in taxes. Today tho he's struggling to pull himself up by his bootstraps to feed his kids.


^^^
What you fail to realize is that the top 5% of income earners pay 70% of the taxes in this country. 
50% of wage earners pay virtually no income tax. 
This is why we should go to a flat tax across the board of about 10% so that everybody gets a chance to support frivolous Federal schemes.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

while here in the U.S. we complain about PAX slamming doors, here is what a French Uber driver has to put up with:


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Oh, yeah?
> Even California admits to still having an unemployment rate of just over 10%.
> The only figures that are "made up" are the figures from the White House.
> The most "transparent" administration in history, straight out outta the mouf of BHO.


I think you were quoting the peak of crisis in 2009. Nevada is now at 7.1%, CA 6.3%, MN 3.7%. 16% is one out of almost every 6 people are unemployed, that's a really bad number.

Public data, not from White House:

https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...000000&ifdim=country&hl=en_US&dl=en&ind=false


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Oh, yeah?
> Even California admits to still having an unemployment rate of just over 10%.
> The only figures that are "made up" are the figures from the White House.
> The most "transparent" administration in history, straight out outta the mouf of BHO.


I guess you were not able to provide the source of your 16% figure. In other words, your exaggerating of the rate is nothing more than words from Fox News which outputs false information and/or information they cannot back up with proof.

djino
"At least we are clear!"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

djino said:


> You have anything to back this up? Fox News spreads this crap all the time, but they never provide proof (which obviously isn't surprising).
> 
> djino


Over her in Oz, when the last left wing Government were looking at worsening employment figures they changed the definition of "employed" from someone who had a job for 12 hours a week down to 4 hours a week!

I guess if I was a supermodel turning tricks for a living at $1500 an hour, I'd get by on 4hrs of work a week!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I think you were quoting the peak of crisis in 2009. Nevada is now at 7.1%, CA 6.3%, MN 3.7%. 16% is one out of almost every 6 people are unemployed, that's a really bad number.
> 
> Public data, not from White House:
> 
> https://www.google.com/publicdata/e...000000&ifdim=country&hl=en_US&dl=en&ind=false


^^^
Yeah, right...
Might that be "Publicdata.com"? 
Drink some more Kool Aid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> I guess you were not able to provide the source of your 16% figure. In other words, your exaggerating of the rate is nothing more than words from Fox News which outputs false information and/or information they cannot back up with proof.
> 
> djino
> "At least we are clear!"


^^^
Moron. 
You're stuck on the White House Channel... CNBC. 
Buncha Communist **** over there.
Next thing they're going after is religion. LOL. 
That's when the excrement hits the fan.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> You have anything to back this up? Fox News spreads this crap all the time, but they never provide proof (which obviously isn't surprising).
> 
> djino


^^^
Don't expect me to give you links to sites that you can't afford to join... like WSJ online. 
Do your own fkn research instead of listening to those candy coated speeches from the Rose Garden. 
Tear yourself away from the porn sites for a few days and do some real research instead of listening to that queen on cnbc who colors his hair with each moon phase. 
You're a moron anyway... I'm surprised that I wasted this much time on you.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Moron.
> You're stuck on the White House Channel... CNBC.
> Buncha Communist **** over there.
> ...


I'm not stuck on any channel. I simply asked you (without making any unnecessary name calling nor any discriminatory language, or bringing up religion) to back up a figure that you posted.

You simply could not, and I had to call you out on in (as anyone would after someone posts information which isn't stated anywhere else).

But its ok, we don't have to discuss that any longer as you simply have nothing intelligent to say but to throw insults. Good day to you.

djino


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> You have anything to back this up? Fox News spreads this crap all the time, but they never provide proof (which obviously isn't surprising).
> 
> djino


^^^
All you have to do is a couple of hours of research as I did. 
Buried deep in the bowels of a Federal website are the figures. 
The Fed doesn't want you to know the figures.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Don't expect me to give you links to sites that you can't afford to join... like WSJ online.
> Do your own fkn research instead of listening to those candy coated speeches from the Rose Garden.
> Tear yourself away from the porn sites for a few days and do some real research instead of listening to that queen on cnbc who colors his hair with each moon phase.
> You're a moron anyway... I'm surprised that I wasted this much time on you.


Oh spare us the sanctimonious BS.

WSJ online.......LOL

Respected rag, but not one that is unbiased.

Pray do tell your "research" sources that are not biased.

Say Congressional Budget Office, etc.....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Oh spare us the sanctimonious BS.
> 
> WSJ online.......LOL
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah, the figures were from the CBO. 
Get off your ass and join WSJ online.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> _AS the fairy tale goes, Uber was born on a snowy night in Paris in 2008, when Kalanick and his friend Garrett Camp could not get a cab._


The irony of the fact that the rioting drivers caused their own demise.

It's one thing if Uber is illegal, and going after them properly, but if I were the govt in Paris ther'd be an aweful lot of arrested taxi drivers and impounded cabs.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

And you *****es cry that protests and riots don't work.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> The irony of the fact that the rioting drivers caused their own demise.
> 
> It's one thing if Uber is illegal, and going after them properly, but if I were the govt in Paris ther'd be an aweful lot of arrested taxi drivers and impounded cabs.


So you think Uber should be allowed to keep destroying the legit taxi business in France while they wait for the courts to handle their appeal?

Give me a f**ing break.

Oh, and Kalanick now says he'll buy 500,000 self driving Teslas. You're working for these psychopaths so you can keep their revenue stream flowing while they use it to phase out Humans.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8844649/french-taxi-driver-protest-uber-pop-paris
> View attachment 8904
> *


Wow!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> So you think Uber should be allowed to keep destroying the legit taxi business in France while they wait for the courts to handle their appeal?
> 
> Give me a f**ing break.
> 
> Oh, and Kalanick now says he'll buy 500,000 self driving Teslas. You're working for these psychopaths so you can keep their revenue stream flowing while they use it to phase out Humans.


You're right. Most of Uber's tactics these days are anti competitive and only focusing on destroying the taxi industries across this planet. However, I will say that I would hope that taxi industry would learn from this experience and start improving their service so customers aren't so anti taxi and looking for better, cheaper alternatives. Turning to violence and burning things isn't the answer..


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey... Americans voted for "change" didn't they?
> "Real" U.S. unemployment is actually around 16% and in the last six years there has been a 30% rise in the issuance of food stamps.
> And the media is fixated on an old athletes sex change???
> Hahaha.


I am actually a liberal and totally agree with you that the unemployment rates reported are not correct. They do not take into consideration all of the people who have given up looking for work, people who are drastically under employed (e.g., part time, contract work, etc.). It's completely BS. Also, no one seems to really want to talk about the drastic drop in wages for middle class jobs since the recession. In 2010, I was doing a certain type of contract work that paid $70 per hour. Today, companies only want to pay $35 to $40 an hour for the same work. I see this happening across many different industries. Most of my friends in white collar jobs have been laid off at least once in the last 6 years and have had to take new jobs at reduced salaries. All the while, the stock market has soared and is higher than it was pre-crash. Why? Partly because corporations' labor costs are down as is their effective tax rate.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> _PARIS (Reuters) - French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Friday he had *launched legal action targeting local managers *of U.S.-based ride-sharing service Uber, denouncing the attitude of the company as "cynical" and "arrogant"._
> *....*
> _On Thursday Cazeneuve ordered Paris police to issue a decree banning UberPOP and said cars defying the order would be seized. *Uber France general manager Thibaud Simphal *retorted by saying the measures "changed nothing" and that demand for its services in France would continue._
> 
> ...


It's too bad the US does consider acts like this, or defrauding investors, as criminal offenses. If it did, I'm betting half of Goldman and many of the other banks' executives would be in jail right now....


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> You're right. Most of Uber's tactics these days are anti competitive and only focusing on destroying the taxi industries across this planet. However, I will say that I would hope that taxi industry would learn from this experience and start improving their service so customers aren't so anti taxi and looking for better, cheaper alternatives. Turning to violence and burning things isn't the answer..


There's nothing to learn from. Uber is using illegality to undercut legitimate business. The only thing taxis can do is suddenly decide they can avoid commercial insurance, proper licensing, etc.

Turning to violence is probably the only answer in this case. What Uber is doing is violence, destroying someone's livelihood is violence.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> It's too bad the US does consider acts like this, or defrauding investors, as criminal offenses. If it did, I'm betting half of Goldman and many of the other banks' executives would be in jail right now....


Don´t worry. Al Capone went into jail for tax evasion. Travestie Kalandick is on the best way to follow him. Maybe not in the States, but there are different countries where his ass is wellcome.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8844649/french-taxi-driver-protest-uber-pop-paris
> View attachment 8904
> *


LA FRANCE CONTRE LA FRANCE ...TRES TRISTE POUR PARIS ..


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Hmmm give into people causing problems, OR arrest them for breach of the peace, harassment, blocking public roadways, etcetera and impound their cars?


Enjoy your shitty wages and complete disrespect from the owners/management class. Unite or perish.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You'll have to go to the figures that are buried in the Dept. of Labor website.
> When unemployment benefits run out, the only alternative is County, State, and Fed welfare programs.
> Once benefits run out there's noplace else to go.
> ...


My philosophy professor advised that don't watch News just before bed time, if you want to sleep well


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Let's be honest. Uber is quickly becoming the most hated company in the world if it is not already. I don't think even Enon compares to the damage being done from this and it's just the beginning.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

bscott said:


> Let's be honest. Uber is quickly becoming the most hated company in the world if it is not already. I don't think even Enon compares to the damage being done from this and it's just the beginning.


It's pretty amazing that on top of the non stop law breaking, they're actually actively working hard on developing a self driving car with the expressed intent to eliminate Human drivers.

So with all of this bullshit crying about letting them create jobs (while destroying the existing ones) it's openly known, because of their own words, to mean they want to exploit these current Human drivers for the revenue stream and presence in markets until they can fire all of them without batting an eye if self driving cars become a reality.

I've never seen anything like Uber.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> It's pretty amazing that on top of the non stop law breaking, they're actually actively working hard on developing a self driving car with the expressed intent to eliminate Human drivers.
> 
> So with all of this bullshit crying about letting them create jobs (while destroying the existing ones) it's openly known, because of their own words, to mean they want to exploit these current Human drivers for the revenue stream and presence in markets until they can fire all of them without batting an eye if self driving cars become a reality.
> 
> I've never seen anything like Uber.


These auto cars won't be allowed in USA in my life time


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

alln said:


> These auto cars won't be allowed in USA in my life time


You think you have only 5-7 years left on this earth?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> You think you have only 5-7 years left on this earth?


These cars won't be allowed here until year 2050


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And I told you to do your own research.
> Lazy jerkoff.


So, you don't have a legitimate source. You made a claim, so the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> It's pretty amazing that on top of the non stop law breaking, they're actually actively working hard on developing a self driving car with the expressed intent to eliminate Human drivers.
> 
> So with all of this bullshit crying about letting them create jobs (while destroying the existing ones) it's openly known, because of their own words, to mean they want to exploit these current Human drivers for the revenue stream and presence in markets until they can fire all of them without batting an eye if self driving cars become a reality.
> 
> I've never seen anything like Uber.


A company exploiting workers. A company breaking laws. You've never seen anything like that? Really? LOL.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> A company exploiting workers. A company breaking laws. You've never seen anything like that? Really? LOL.


Read entire comments, don't comment on cherry picked sections.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Read entire comments, don't comment on cherry picked sections.


I do what I want. You do what you want. Which, for you, is apparently to repeatedly state Uber is the worst company ever and seemingly the only one ever to exploit to its advantage.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> I do what I want. You do what you want. Which, for you, is apparently to repeatedly state Uber is the worst company ever and seemingly the only one ever to exploit to its advantage.


No, that would be a cherry picked misrepresentation of my statement.

I'll take it to mean you aren't interested in addressing a comment taken in it's entirety, and prefer a straw man. Bye.


----------

